# FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Now Available



## fraxamo (Dec 11, 2018)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2018-December/001856.html


----------



## Simba7 (Dec 12, 2018)

I did notice that the i386, amd64, and powerpc64 images will not fit on a standard CD-R anymore.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 12, 2018)

Just finished updating a small server I have with no issues whatsoever. Went on without a hitch.


----------



## longbow (Dec 12, 2018)

If anyone has a torrent or magnet link established, I'd be happy to throw it some seed bandwidth. Haven't seen one show up on the wiki yet.


----------



## hardwired (Dec 12, 2018)

I just finished upgrading around 10 servers or so and everything is running smoothly!


----------



## Simba7 (Dec 12, 2018)

I just got done installing it on my SunFire V100's using a custom UFS+ZFS script (I like my mounts the same as a standard x86/64 install, yay OCD). Took me a few days, but I figured it out. I'll post it in the unsupported area soon.

/boot is UFS (80MB UFS partition) and the rest is ZFS. It's running rather well.


----------



## twllnbrck (Dec 12, 2018)

Just finished upgrading on my Desktop PC (boot on zfs). Everything went smoothly!


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 12, 2018)

install in a thinkpad t400 and 2 desktops machines very smooth
in the Release Notes they says


```
The vt(4) driver has been updated with performance improvements, drawing text at rates ranging from 2- to 6-times faster.
```

i think that i'am in the 6 times faster 
and the boot time is faster...i love it


----------



## aragats (Dec 12, 2018)

juan9182 said:


> i think that i'am in the 6 times faster


With naked eyes I see a huge performance improvement running Windows 2019 in bhyve.


----------



## forest_bear59 (Dec 12, 2018)

Upgrade in a VM went without any problems. So I'll upgrade my 'real machine' the next few days.


----------



## Abraham79 (Dec 12, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> Just finished upgrading on my Desktop PC (boot on zfs). Everything went smoothly!


Single disk configuration? I think some features need to be turned off for single hard drive.


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 12, 2018)

aragats said:


> With naked eyes I see a huge performance improvement running Windows 2019 in bhyve.



Is the Christmas present for all beastie users


----------



## Crivens (Dec 12, 2018)

aragats said:


> With naked eyes I see a huge performance improvement running Windows 2019 in bhyve.


Damn it. I left mine install DVDs for that in the glove box of the Delorean...


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 12, 2018)

Abraham79 said:


> Single disk configuration? I think some features need to be turned off for single hard drive.



for example? i'always turned off compression and dedup for my desktop machines


----------



## Polyatomic (Dec 14, 2018)

Simba7 said:


> I did notice that the i386, amd64, and powerpc64 images will not fit on a standard CD-R anymore.


Right honorable member Simba7, indeed. A careful observer you are. Sourcing a 800MB recordable compact disk locally is an obstacle, the damn things are like hens teeth around here.
I am using the hint cdrecord gives at this time.

To append to the above writing, I have now read Release Errata. Marching forward, section 4 Open issues gives:

[2018-12-13]

```
Due to the size of the base system of FreeBSD 12.0, the disc1.iso images for amd64 and i386 do
not fit onto a 700 MB CD-ROM. As of FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, however, disc1.iso for these
architectures can be written to a flash drive, or to a DVD.
```
See PR 233989 for more information.


----------



## Simba7 (Dec 18, 2018)

```
Due to the size of the base system of FreeBSD 12.0, the disc1.iso images for amd64 and i386 do
not fit onto a 700 MB CD-ROM. As of FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, however, disc1.iso for these
architectures can be written to a flash drive, or to a DVD.
```
Then.. what's the point of having a disc1 if you can only burn it to a DVD? Why not just use dvd1?


----------



## rjohn (Dec 18, 2018)

you can burn it in 900mb cds . (99min)

can i upgrade my 11.2 installation with kde4 to 12.0 ? or i have to install kde5 ?


----------



## Polyatomic (Dec 18, 2018)

rjohn said:


> you can burn it in 900mb cds . (99min)


Starry-eyed member rjohn, bask yourself in glory. I will order this media directly. Thanks man.


----------



## olli@ (Dec 18, 2018)

Simba7 said:


> ```
> Due to the size of the base system of FreeBSD 12.0, the disc1.iso images for amd64 and i386 do
> not fit onto a 700 MB CD-ROM. As of FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, however, disc1.iso for these
> architectures can be written to a flash drive, or to a DVD.
> ...


Well, disc1 is still much smaller than dvd1. So, for people with slow and/or expensive internet (there are people who pay per MB), disc1 is still useful, even though you cannot write it to a standard CD-R. It should also be noted that DVD-Rs are rather cheap nowadays, and even USB memory sticks in the GB range aren't all that uncommon. And even if you _have_ to use a CD-R for some reason, you can use the bootonly.iso image to get a system up and running.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

rjohn said:


> Can I upgrade my 11.2 installation with KDE4 to 12.0? Or do I have to install KDE5?


All (supported) versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree and thus have the exact same third party software available to them. There are only a handful of exceptions to this rule. An application might require functionality not found on older kernels for example, but that's not the case here.

This is a stark contrast compared to most Linux distributions where upgrading the distribution also upgrades a whole bunch of third party software (like KDE, Gnome, PHP, etc).


----------



## `Orum (Dec 19, 2018)

Going to be upgrading several systems to this, but I'm wondering if anyone has played with the "_WITH___KERNEL___RETPOLINE_" option to mitigate spectre.  Mostly I'm curious about the performance difference (though I suspect it depends on your workload) with it on vs off, though I know it's supposed to have a relatively low impact compared to the other options available.

So, has anyone done any testing?


----------



## Crivens (Dec 19, 2018)

Just updated an old T60. Suspend works. \0/
C states don't, but heck. We can't have everything.


----------

